# error in BAD BOYS II and old pc game have any sloution for this game



## syner (Oct 2, 2010)

i have got bad boys game dvd,althought game is bit old i like this ame wanna to paly this game in my pc which contain windows xp sp3(32bit),ATI 3400 series graphic card and AMD Athlon 64 but whenever i try to run this game i get error "Error during Babel iniitialisation" what that that means and how do i fixed this error,i search in internet but i got solution for windows vista only,as it say that this game was means for windows xp,if so then why im unable to run this game in windows xp,does any one have solution for this game??cant any one fixed this game error???i like max payne.max panye(2&3) as well total overdose does any one can suggest me game similar to this,i could be grateful to you guys


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Oct 3, 2010)

You can try the same compatibility mode on XP, only this time try Windows 98 or something lower than XP maybe. That might do the trick.


----------

